# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الخصخصة Privatization

## سالي جمعة

الخصخصة Privatization

moqatel.com
الخصخصة مصطلح حديث نسبياً، وقد أشارت الكتابات الاقتصادية التي عالجت الخصخصة إلى أكثر من مُسمى. فقد قيل "الخصخصة" أو "التخصيص" أو "التحول إلى القطاع الخاص"، وكلها مفردات تُفيد حالة الانتقال من العام إلى الخاص، ونقل المؤسسات الحكومية إلى ما يُسمى القطاع الخاص. كما تُشير الخصخصة على النطاق الأوسع إلى إدخال قوى السوق وآليات العرض والطلب والمنافسة إلى اقتصاد الدولة. وفي كثير من الحالات ـ خاصة في وسائل الإعلام غير المتخصصة ـ يُشير المصطلح –ببساطة- إلى بيع المشروعات العامة للقطاع الخاص. وبين هذين البُعدين المتطرفين عَبَّر الكتاب المختلفون عن معانٍ مختلفة. فقد عرَّف "دونالدستون" الخصخصة بأنها: "أي تحويل للملكية أو الإدارة من القطاع العام إلى القطاع الخاص، بشرط أن تتحقق السيطرة الكاملة للقطاع الخاص، والتي لا تتحقق في الغالب إلاّ بالانتقال الفعلي لملكية الأغلبية إلى القطاع الخاص". وعلى العكس من ذلك يُعرف "راماندام" (1989) الخصخصة بأنها: "سلسلة متصلة عريضة من الإجراءات تمتد بين إلغاء التأميم، من ناحية، ونظام السّوق، من الناحية الأخرى". ويصف الخصخصة بأنها مدى تدخل عمليات المشروع العام داخل نظام قوى السوق، بما فيها التحرير Liberalization والخروج عن اللوائح الحكومية.
وذهب "كوان Cowan" إلى تعريف الخصخصة بوصفها "تحويل أو نقل أي نشاط أو تنظيم أي وظيفة من قطاع الأعمال العام، إلى النشاط الاقتصادي الخاص". ويتفق هذا التعريف مع المفهوم الذي قدمه "حسين عمر" للخصخصة بوصفها "تحويل الاقتصاد المصري إلى اقتصاد يعتمد على القطاع الخاص بدرجة كبيرة، وذلك عن طريق بيع الأصول والوحدات الإنتاجية المملوكة للدولة ـ كلاً أو جزءاً ـ لقطاع الأعمال العام، إما بشكل مباشر أو عن طريق طرح أسهم الشركة للبيع في الأسواق المالية".
وفي واقع الأمر تحدد جوهر عملية الخصخصة بوصفها مجموعة من السياسات المتكاملة، التي تستهدف الاعتماد الأكبر على آليات السوق، ومباداءات القطاع الخاص والمنافسة، من أجل تحقيق أهداف التنمية والعدالة الاجتماعية. ومن ثَم، لا تقتصر عملية الخصخصة على فكرة بيع وحدات القطاع العام إلى القطاع الخاص، وإنما هي عملية أوسع نطاقاً من ذلك وأعمق مضموناً، حيث تتضمن تحويل ملكية بعض وحدات القطاع العام إلى القطاع الخاص، من أجل الترشيد الاقتصادي ورفع الكفاءة، ثم تنشيط نطاق المنافسة، ثم إلغاء قيام القطاع العام ببعض الأنشطة غير الملائمة له. وإسناد عملية إنتاج الخدمات إلى القطاع الخاص لتحقيق خفض في تكلفة المنتج. وأخيراً تخفيض القيود البيروقراطية على حركة ومباداءات القطاع الخاص.
وتتضمن الخصخصة مستويات أو أشكال ثلاثة، هي:
الشكل الأول: الخصخصة الكاملة، وتعني البيع الكلي للمشاريع العامة وتحويلها إلى الملكية والإدارة الخاصة، إضافة إلى بيع الدولة حقها كلياً.
الشكل الثاني: الخصخصة الجزئية، وتعني جعل المشاريع العامة تؤدي وظائفها كما لو كانت مشاريع خاصة، تخضع لقواعد السوق التنافسية نفسها. ومن أبرز صورها عقود الإدارة، حيث تعهد الدولة لجهات خاصة ذات كفاءة مسؤولية إدارة كل أو بعض المشاريع العامة، وفقاً لقواعد العمل في السوق التنافسية.
الشكل الثالث: فك ارتباط المشاريع العامة بالبيروقراطية الحكومية، من خلال إلغاء صور الرقابة الحكومية على الأنشطة الاقتصادية، والاعتماد بدرجة أكبر على قوى السوق وآلياته. ومن أبرز صورها إلغاء سياسات التسعير الجبري، والاستغناء عن العمالة الفائضة بالمشاريع العامة، وترشيد الدعم الحكومي للمشاريع العامة، وتعديل التشريعات العمالية لتتواءم مع التوجهات الجديدة.
الخصخصة هي طريقة تفكير وأداة نفعية تقوم على تصور نظام جديد لتقسيم العمل والمهام الخاصة بالاقتصاد القومي، بين الحكومة والقطاع الخاص. إنه تقسيم للعمل في اتجاه وحيد، هو إمكانية تخلي الحكومة والقطاع العام عن بعض الوظائف والأنشطة للقطاع الخاص، وليس العكس.
وتتحدد، في إطار ذلك، أهداف الخصخصة في تحقيق ما يلي:
1. رفع مستوى الكفاءة الاقتصادية لإدارة الأموال داخل الدولة.
2. تخفيف العبء عن الموازنة العامة للدولة، فيما يتعلق بالدعم الذي تقدمه الدولة للشركات العامة وتعويض خسائرها.
3. توسيع قاعدة الملكية للأفراد، والحصول على زيادة في الإنتاج والتصدير وتحسين الجودة.
4. توافر حصيلة لدى الدولة من بيع الوحدات العامة، تستطيع أن تواجه بها عجز الموازنة العامة.
5. التغلب على عدم كفاءة نظم الرقابة والمحاسبة في الوحدات العامة.
وفي إطار ذلك توجد ثلاثة مقومات رئيسية لنجاح الخصخصة، يمكن تحديدها فيما يلي:
· دعم واقتناع وتفهم من الجماهير العريضة في المجتمع لعملية الخصخصة.
· التزام الحكومة بعملية الخصخصة والعمل على تحقيقها بأسلوب رشيد.
· أن تقترن عملية الخصخصة بعملية إصلاح اقتصادي شاملة، وذلك على أساس أن الخصخصة جزء من سياسات الإصلاح الاقتصادي، وما تشمله من إجراءات تعمل على تحرير الاقتصاد وتنمية روح المنافسة في السوق.
والجدير بالذكر، أن قرار الخصخصة يحمل في طياته درجة عالية من المخاطرة للحكومات، التي يكون عليها دائماً التخفيض من درجة المعارضة السياسة والوصول بها إلى معدلات مقبولة، إلى جانب اتخاذ إجراءات مناسبة يمكن أن ينجم عنها برنامج خصخصة ناجح، لإحداث نوع من الرضا والتأييد الشعبي.
فالمعروف أن التغيير المنشود لا ينجح دائماً إلا إذا تم عن رغبة واقتناع وإرادة، من الذين يحدثونه أو يتأثرون به؛ أما إذا كان بغير اقتناع منهم فسيلقى المقاومة، خاصة وأن تنفيذ أي سياسة تنموية جديدة يستلزم جهوداً وتضحيات يقع العبء الأكبر منها على أفراد الشعب جميعاً. 
كذلك، أثبتت الدلائل العملية أن الخصخصة ترفع من مستوى الأداء، ليس فقط في الدول المتقدمة بل وفي الدول النامية أيضاً. فقد قيّم جلال وآخرون 1974، في دراسة صادرة عن البنك الدولي، المكاسب والخسائر الناتجة عن خصخصة اثنتي عشرة شركة تعمل معظمها في أسواق غير تنافسية في أربع دول مختلفة (تشيلي، وماليزيا، والمكسيك، والمملكة المتحدة)، فوجدوا أن هناك مكاسب تحققت في إحدى عشرة حالة من الحالات الاثنتي عشرة تحت الدراسة، وأنه لا توجد إلا حالة واحدة خسر فيها العاملون على المستوى الإجمالي كنتيجة للخصخصة.
إن نجاح برامج الخصخصة يعتمد -إلى حد كبير- على وضوح الأهداف، التي ترنو الدولة إلى تحقيقها من تحويل عدد من مؤسساتها العامة إلى القطاع الخاص؛ لأن مسار الخصخصة يتحدد بهذه الأهداف. فعلى سبيل المثال: إذا كانت الدولة تعاني ظروفاً اقتصادية صعبة وترغب في زيادة إيراداتها، فقد تبدأ بتخصيص المؤسسات الكبيرة والرابحة؛ أما إذا كانت ترغب في زيادة كفاءة الأداء واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة، فإنها تعمل على إدارة هذه المؤسسات من خلال شراكة مؤسسات أجنبية؛ ولكن إذا كانت ترغب في تحسين مستوى الدخل فإنها سوف تحوّل المؤسسة العامة إلى القطاع الخاص، وهكذا.
لذا، قصر كل من فيكرز Vickers، وديارو Yarrow، أهداف الخصخصة على:
1. تقليص التدخل الحكومي في القطاعات الصناعية إلى حد كبير.
2. رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية للصناعات المخصخصة.
3. حل مشكلات اتخاذ قرارات الإنفاق للقطاع العام.
4. توسيع قاعدة الملكية للمساهمين، من خلال تشجيع ملكية العاملين للأسهم.
وبناءً على ما سبق، يمكن تعريف الخصخصة بشكل أكثر تحديداً بوصفها مجموعة متكاملة من السياسات والإجراءات، التي تكفل نقل ملكية وإدارة المشاريع العامة أو المشتركة إلى القطاع الخاص، من أجل تحقيق التنمية بالاعتماد على حرية المنافسة، وتشجيع المبادرات الفردية، وتعبئة موارد القطاع الخاص، وإصلاح الجهاز الإداري للدولة، وتبسيط الإجراءات الحكومية.


المصادر والمراجع1. أمل صديق عفيفي، "الخصخصة في مصر: توصيف وتقييم"، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، القاهرة، 2003.
2. حسين عمر، "الجات والخصخصة (الكيانات الاقتصادية الكبرى، التكاثر البشرى والرفاهية)"، دار الكتاب الحديث، القاهرة، 1997.
3. محمد ياسر الخواجة، "الأبعاد الاجتماعية لنظام المعاش المبكر في ظل سياسة الخصخصة"، في كتابات اجتماعية معاصرة، تحرير محمد سعيد فرح، مطبوعات مركز البحوث والدراسات الاجتماعية، كلية الآداب، جامعة القاهرة، ط1، 2003.
4. Cowan, L. G., Privatization in the Developing World, Greenwood Press, N.Y, 1990.
5. Vickers, J and Yarrow, G., Privatization, An Economic Analysis, Mit Press, Cambridge, 1988.

----------


## Hajer

أنا مع الخصخصة أو مايسمسها د. غازي القصيبي "الخوصصة"
وبها تحقق التنمية ، بإسناد الى القطاع الخاص بعض الخدمات الي يقدمها القطاع العام
فتقديم الخدمه بأقل وقت وأقل تكلفة وأكثر جوده أيضاً ،لاتكون إلا بإدخال القطاع الخاص وإدخال أكثر من شريك من أجل المنافسة
ولنا في شركات الإتصالات عبره..
مابين "الإتصالات السعودية" و "موبايلي" و"زين"

شكراُ على هذا المقال 
: )

----------

